# '04 CAAD7 R3000 build



## maramatanga (Mar 11, 2007)

Got a lightly used CAAD7 Frame off e-bay for a decent price. Just finished building it up and took it out for a 20 mile ride. Build up is full Ultegra 6600, Reynolds ouzo comp fork w/ carbon steerer, Neuvation M28 Aero II's, Neuvation S2 saddle, and various Ritchey bits. Weight is ~ 19.2 lbs sans GPS. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Very solid. Nice job. Now go ride the [email protected] thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

sharp, blue is ncie


----------

